# who know where this aution is ??????????/



## tony23 (Feb 9, 2008)

theres an aution for live stock on wednesday in a place called clivarow if ive spelt it rite its near lancaster i think does any one know where it is and wot time it strarts
tony


----------



## sizedoesn'tmatter (Jan 24, 2009)

Do you know what sort of livestock they are selling?


----------



## tony23 (Feb 9, 2008)

its every thing from cattle to birds 
tony


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

its spelt Clithroe and if I remember rightly its a Wednesday evening starts around 5pm they sell everything from mice to geese even though the prices went stupid when I was there I will stick with donnie auction sell all kinds of fowl and water fowl along with rabbits and ferrets


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Its a horrible place:whip: but heres a link which tells you whats sold on what days etc http://www.auctionmart.co.uk/


----------



## tony23 (Feb 9, 2008)

yer that will be the one i know its on wednesday just didnt know wot time going to see if they have any nice pigeons for my grandad that he wants 
cheers
tony


----------



## tony23 (Feb 9, 2008)

is it y wots wrong wiv it 
tony





Shell195 said:


> Its a horrible place:whip:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Its the people who buy, lots of ethnic minority people stuffing live chickens in bin bags and also buying Guinea Pig boars for £1 each..The mind boggles why they are buying them, last time my friend went she got told they used them as sacrifices:blush:
Just in case you missed the link
Auction Mart - Clitheroe for livestock auctions, specialist auctions and antique - furniture auctions


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

tony23 said:


> theres an aution for live stock on wednesday in a place called clivarow if ive spelt it rite its near lancaster i think does any one know where it is and wot time it strarts
> tony


 Or
"There's an auction for livestock on Wednesday in a place called Clitheroe. (If I've spelled it right) It's near Lancaster I think. Does anyone know where it is and what time it starts please?


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

I go and buy all the £1 rabbits to save them from other fates!

and for your info, the ethnics don't buy them to kill! A lot I talk with actually breed poultry and certainly pidgeons! Don't judge people because of skin colour and if you do see idiots which are normally white teenage kids then report them and they get thrown out! 
Don't judge us all (farmers) by what you have never seen.

Think about them apparently top rabbit and guinea pig breeders who dump animals in there not caring where they go to. They off load their 'stock' they can't be bothered with. Same with all auctions. A lot of big show breeders will b******t you as to rehoming animals. 

I can't go as often as I would like to. I do know that some snake keepers go to buy them cheap £1 boar guinea pigs!


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Pimperella said:


> I go and buy all the £1 rabbits to save them from other fates!
> 
> and for your info, the ethnics don't buy them to kill! A lot I talk with actually breed poultry and certainly pidgeons! Don't judge people because of skin colour and if you do see idiots which are normally white teenage kids then report them and they get thrown out!
> Don't judge us all (farmers) by what you have never seen.
> ...


 What do you do with all the £1 rabbits you 'save' Pimps?
The ethnic folks around here certainly buy up all the cockerels at Melton for their restuarants and they get killed by the horrible halal method.
What do farmers have to do with anything? (sorry if I'm being dim tonight but I couldn't see the relevance)


----------



## tony23 (Feb 9, 2008)

do u get any reptiles there 
tony


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

One of the stockmen told my friend that the halal people buy them.(nothing to do with skin colour as I have many Ethnic friends)They are the ones stuffing them in binbags and if caught they are told not to but sadly not enough officials to watch everyone. My friend goes and buys loads of £1 Boar G.Pigs which we then castrate bond with other G.Pigs and rehome to nice homes.The last time she went she came home with 15 boars and a heavily pregnant sow. I dont remember mentioning farmers though


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

Pimperella said:


> I go and buy all the £1 rabbits to save them from other fates!


You go, buy loads of rabbits for £1, then subject loads more rabbits to the same fate 'cause you gave them the money and demand to do it. Viscious circle.
ETA: say there was 200+ rabbits, would you buy them all? In an ideal world everybody could and would care to. In a realistic world 200+ rabbits + the rabbits you have now - thats a damn lot to care for. At the end of the day rabbits go for snake/ferret/cat/dog/rodent food just like all the cows, pigs, sheep, chooks, ducks etc there but are you going to take them to save them from other fates?
This is in no way an attack, just a question (or two).


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

I look after them. I don't buy scabby half dead ones. Those I report to the auction and bitch off abi#out the fact that they are in there.

Nothing will stop them being there. Nothing. So I give them a chance. I have the room. And I have the time. Hence why I only go 2 or 3 times a year.

I am the one who does go round and stand up to people for the animals that can't speak for themselves. I try to make a difference rather than standing back and doing nothing.

If they make £1 on a rabbit, having to pay the auction premium, they make nothing on that rabbit when you think of rearing costs and the petrol to get there. When they make nothing on them it hopefully will make them think they should raise less cause they are not going to make any money on the ones they ship off to auction.


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

Pimperella said:


> If they make £1 on a rabbit, having to pay the auction premium, they make nothing on that rabbit when you think of rearing costs and the petrol to get there. When they make nothing on them it hopefully will make them think they should raise less cause they are not going to make any money on the ones they ship off to auction.


They wouldnt charge £1 unless they needed to get rid of them - fast. Or they were making a profit.


----------



## tony23 (Feb 9, 2008)

i didnt mean to cause any arguments on here i only wanted know when it was on ill see wot its like on wednesday the fur and fether is on at 6 so ill get there for that 
tony


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

They don't "charge" £1... They get so cheap, cuz nobody wants them.


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

They don't charge a £1, they hope for more.

some rabbits make £20 plus. others no one wants for what ever reason. I have the most stunning yellow dutch who I got for £1. He had bites down his back and Bosshogg wanted to steal him off me. 
Now he is a stunning boy who runs up and jumps on my knee for kisses. 

No one would have had him, and he would have either been left at auction or back to who brought him. 

Same with my Lionhead lop, she is a stunner and loves cuddles and happens to be a great pet were the kids are concerned.

or Ray and Icey, 2 lops. Never known so much bunny love as those 2 boys! They even roll over for tummy rubs.

I have a hell of a lot of space. More room than most thats for sure. I don't work and have time on my hands because I don't sleep much.

So, what the hell, I give them my time instead!

I also spend a lot of time while there getting people asking me advice. I swear I must have it tattooed on my head!!! Cause I always get asked could I give advice on certain chickens etc or what rabbit, or the talk I gave about a Bearded Dragon that was for sale with full set up, whos owner stood by while I gave a full on speach as to there care.
Then afterwards came over to say he had never had anyone even half as bright as me stand up for animal welfare (altho why the hell he was selling him in auction I do not no) but because of it I put a lot of people off and he was bought by a true reptile person instead of being bid up by idiots.

They even came up to me afterwards to say thank you, wether it was because they got him at a bargain price or that I had made sure he wasn't sold to some muppet!


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

BTW I happen to eat rabbit. Wild free range ones that I get with my ferrets. I just happen to like rabbits aswell.

Like I said, very few go for a £1. ALtho as Clare will tell you last time I went I came home with 17! But some had cost me \£5 each, one chinchilla netherland dwarf rung (turned out to be from a top breeder) cost me £15. I got a rare breed Thuringer for £1 and traced him from his ring to his breeder who was shocked he had ended up there considering the price he sold for at a scottish rabbit show auction.

I know you didn't mention Framers shell. But it'll will be mentioned that us 'farmers' are the ones putting those chucks into auction in the first place so I thought I would mention.

And since as I tend to speak to people, I found that the 'Ethnics' happen to breed certain types of poultry and happen to show them. I don't judge on skin colour and never have. But if you go, look at how are the ones poking animals in cages, it will be the white kids who have no respect for life at all.
sorry I got a bit heated but when someone says they are buying to use in rituals, please, look into it first. Christians are the blood letting ones, not Buddists and such.
I know that not enough policing is done, but if you go and speak up and help out with that you'd find that they respect you for it as they are rushed off their feet. Don't stand by.
Yes like shell's mate buying the guinea pigs, neutering and rehoming. It gives them a chance as a loved pet at the very least.


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

I totally agree with Pimps would rather give some of the rabbits that are there a happy life than walk by them and watch them go for ferret food and such and will carry on as If I buy these rabbits for £1 the seller is losing 50p for cage higher and then 10% sellers fee and then his fuel to get there... I know I cant save them all but at least I give a few a good home.


----------



## Mrs dirtydozen (Sep 5, 2008)

Shell195 said:


> Its a horrible place:whip: but heres a link which tells you whats sold on what days etc Auction Mart - Clitheroe for livestock auctions, specialist auctions and antique - furniture auctions


 
totally agree with u shell, i used to go but would never go now its just too upsetting n alot of the animals are very poor quailty, a few people i know have bought rabbits from there that have died the next day probably with the stress or other stuff


----------



## Mrs dirtydozen (Sep 5, 2008)

i have complain a number of times n it falls on deaf ears, people i know that have bought stuff that has died have phoned up n they are just told sorry there is nothin we can do but we will contact the seller n let them know Bull :censor:, imo i dont think they do or it woudnt keep happening


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

I know a few sugar gliders have gone through and I went ape shit at the people who run the thing (unfortunately each time I was notified of it after the fact)...


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

Then go, be loud!

I make a stand and it's not on deaf ears cause I bloody well make sure it ain't! If you don't bother then it will fall on deaf ears.

You have to stand up for them, loudly and make sure you seriously put some emphasis on HOW ILL IT IS WHILE TAKING PICTURES OF SAID ANIMALS! GOD THEY MOVE THEN!

As most people know, I am loud and make a stand. I'm not mouse like and most of the time will look like if you don't move and get something done I'll break every bone in your body! You have to be stern. Hubby mooches behind me as does his dad, but I have had many things taken off sale and reported because I have kicked off about it.


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

Pimperella said:


> Then go, be loud!
> 
> I make a stand and it's not on deaf ears cause I bloody well make sure it ain't! If you don't bother then it will fall on deaf ears.
> 
> ...


 

:no1:
Go Pimps


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Pimperella said:


> Then go, be loud!
> 
> I make a stand and it's not on deaf ears cause I bloody well make sure it ain't! If you don't bother then it will fall on deaf ears.
> 
> ...


 They know that the new animal welfare laws have teeth. If you provided proof to the RSPCA or council that sick or unfit animals went through the sale, the auction would simply be closed down. It's in the auctioneers interest to run a tight ship however much it irks him.


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Mar 16, 2008)

Pimperella said:


> Then go, be loud!
> 
> I make a stand and it's not on deaf ears cause I bloody well make sure it ain't! If you don't bother then it will fall on deaf ears.
> 
> ...


Sounds like we would have fun 

Tho when im mad at someone i tend to start throwing things about like the rat food at pets at home


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

fenwoman said:


> They know that the new animal welfare laws have teeth. If you provided proof to the RSPCA or council that sick or unfit animals went through the sale, the auction would simply be closed down. It's in the auctioneers interest to run a tight ship however much it irks him.


 
Aye, and I make them know this loudly.

The RSPCA are supposed to be there but I have yet to see them in any of the times I have been!


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Mar 16, 2008)

Pimperella said:


> Aye, and I make them know this loudly.
> 
> The RSPCA are supposed to be there but I have yet to see them in any of the times I have been!


Given my experience with the RSPCA they dont tend to show up unless theres a news crew and camera's or maybe thats just what ive noticed in my area :S


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

Mischievous_Mark said:


> Given my experience with the RSPCA they dont tend to show up unless theres a news crew and camera's or maybe thats just what ive noticed in my area :S


 
No hun. thats everywhere when they are actually required.


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

I have never been to Clitheroe auction, but I plan to go sometime soon for a nosey. I will happily make my presence felt if I see anything that I feel is against the welfare of the animals. God, Clark will dread going with me!


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

Zoo-Man said:


> I have never been to Clitheroe auction, but I plan to go sometime soon for a nosey. I will happily make my presence felt if I see anything that I feel is against the welfare of the animals. God, Clark will dread going with me!


 
We should make it an RFUK mental animal rights meet up!
:devil:


----------



## Mrs dirtydozen (Sep 5, 2008)

Pimperella said:


> We should make it an RFUK mental animal rights meet up!
> :devil:


jonny n i would come :devil:

the main thing i dont like is the big groups of lads (well u know the type) flickin **** at the chickes banging on the cages and just being D:censor:Ks, thinkin its funny scaring the animials.

there were some mice once n a guy that didnt have a f:censor:ing clue said to his little boy oh look lizard food, i said what lizard have u got he said a leo, n he wanted to feed a fully grown live mouse to his lizard.


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

Mrs dirtydozen said:


> jonny n i would come :devil:
> 
> the main thing i dont like is the big groups of lads (well u know the type) flickin **** at the chickes banging on the cages and just being D:censor:Ks, thinkin its funny scaring the animials.
> 
> there were some mice once n a guy that didnt have a f:censor:ing clue said to his little boy oh look lizard food, i said what lizard have u got he said a leo, n he wanted to feed a fully grown live mouse to his lizard.


I dont like them or the big fat men that just garb the birds through the cages and yoink them around like there crap"


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Pimperella said:


> We should make it an RFUK mental animal rights meet up!
> :devil:


Hell yeah! :2thumb:


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

:lol2:So when we all going? Amd who's picking me up?


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

:lol2: Mrs DD can pick you up, as she is closer hehe


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Can ya drop round and pick me up, too? Am only round the corner from Pimps


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Yep, I'll send Mrs DD round for you too! hehe


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

*giggles* Thanx for that


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

We needing a people carrier then?


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Quite possibly! : victory:


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

And we need T-shirts printing!!!


*RFUK ANIMAL MENTALISTS!!!*
*STAND WELL BACK! WE ALL BITE!*



​


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

HAHA sounds about right!


----------



## shaymarpix (Jul 31, 2008)

im in, ill hitch up the trailer to take any peeps from manc....lol ( ye, ill leave the kids at home....lol) not doing that again.


----------



## weelad (Jul 25, 2006)

Pimperella said:


> Don't judge people because of skin colour and if you do see idiots which are normally white teenage kids then report them and they get thrown out!


i like this part was this a joke your a really tarded comment :lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

weelad said:


> i like this part was this a joke your a really tarded comment :lol2::lol2::lol2:


Nope hun, It's a statement of truth.

Saying that asians and such buy things to kill for religious purposes and those comments being made by someone who is white, when it is white, teenage, p***ed up Chavs poking stuff with lit ****, Then it's a statement of fact not a judgement on skin colour. Take it from someone who goes.
And hardly being a racist comment what with me being whiter than bl**dy white.


But yes, if one person can make a board statement upon 'all asians' are apparently buying to use in cermonies, well, jus as easy can be turned can't it.
:whistling2:


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

weelad said:


> I like this part. Was this a joke?
> *your a really tarded comment* :lol2::lol2::lol2:


 
And was this showing that you never went to school. I either said a Really retarded comment OR I am a tard?
I can't actually be a retarded comment now, can I?
:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

I go to the melton market to pick up livestock. This one is def worth going to if your in the area.


----------



## Mrs dirtydozen (Sep 5, 2008)

Zoo-Man said:


> :lol2: Mrs DD can pick you up, as she is closer hehe


 
tee hee yer i can do now got a new car on tuesday, no one could have fitted in my little c2 not even pimp with her little self lol


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

I am little in height, but not so little in width *lol*


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Amalthea said:


> I am little in height, but not so little in width *lol*


:lol2: Lol you sound like me


----------



## Lover (Apr 3, 2007)

I have been to a bird auntion in Chelford but that was because we were curious on what it was. Not been to others i would maybe want to go to one and see what its like but i probibly wouldn't buy.


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

You probably would... When you see sweet jars full of baby rats and hear somebody next to you say that they are going to bid on them to throw to their ferrets, cuz it's funny watching a ferret rip apart a living rat... I always end up coming back with something.


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Mar 16, 2008)

Amalthea said:


> You probably would... When you see sweet jars full of baby rats and hear somebody next to you say that they are going to bid on them to throw to their ferrets, cuz it's funny watching a ferret rip apart a living rat... I always end up coming back with something.


Id find it extremely hard to come bad with nothing. :blush:


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

Amalthea said:


> You probably would... When you see sweet jars full of baby rats and hear somebody next to you say that they are going to bid on them to throw to their ferrets, cuz it's funny watching a ferret rip apart a living rat... I always end up coming back with something.


 
Bruised Knuckles?? :whistling2:


----------



## weelad (Jul 25, 2006)

Pimperella said:


> And was this showing that you never went to school. I either said a Really retarded comment OR I am a tard?
> I can't actually be a retarded comment now, can I?
> :Na_Na_Na_Na:


:lol2: it was late so leave me alone! :devil:


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

weelad said:


> :lol2: it was late so leave me alone! :devil:


 
*Pats on head* There There! I believe you hun! :lol2:


----------



## MELINDAGIBSON (Sep 8, 2007)

I wouldnt go to an animal auction as i would just end up buying animals cause i feel sorry for them :blush: and i know no more animals for me :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

MELINDAGIBSON said:


> I wouldnt go to an animal auction as i would just end up buying animals cause i feel sorry for them :blush: and i know no more animals for me :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Good!!!


----------



## MELINDAGIBSON (Sep 8, 2007)

farmercoope said:


> Good!!!


lol its too tempting but i have been very good. im so glad i am no where near the bedlington/whippet he has such lovely eyes i hope someone on here has him he is in the rehoming section he is gorgeous


----------



## Lover (Apr 3, 2007)

true Jen i probs couldnt go i would come back with loads if its like that lol


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

I've just had 8 more chicks hatch! 2 Lakenvelders, 2 Bantam Leghorns and 4 Legbars (2 cocks and 2 hens) with 3 more legbar eggs to hatch from this batch! Yay!


----------



## MELINDAGIBSON (Sep 8, 2007)

Pimperella said:


> I've just had 8 more chicks hatch! 2 Lakenvelders, 2 Bantam Leghorns and 4 Legbars (2 cocks and 2 hens) with 3 more legbar eggs to hatch from this batch! Yay!


what do you do with them all?
ps congrats


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

MELINDAGIBSON said:


> what do you do with them all?
> ps congrats


 
erm, put them in the brooder lol

I breed rare breed poultry and popular breeds. 

I either keep them for breeding next year or spare cocks if not needed by other breeders will go into the oven when big enough for a sunday roast. Nothing better than home reared, free range sunday roasters.


----------



## MELINDAGIBSON (Sep 8, 2007)

Pimperella said:


> erm, put them in the brooder lol
> 
> I breed rare breed poultry and popular breeds.
> 
> I either keep them for breeding next year or spare cocks if not needed by other breeders will go into the oven when big enough for a sunday roast. Nothing better than home reared, free range sunday roasters.


lol i suppose i could never of eaten 1 of my ducks but duck is my fav
dont think even if i had of had chucks i could of either we are to pampered these days and it all comes ready plucked and gutted lol


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

MELINDAGIBSON said:


> lol i suppose i could never of eaten 1 of my ducks but duck is my fav
> dont think even if i had of had chucks i could of either we are to pampered these days and it all comes ready plucked and gutted lol


 
Hubby has refused to ever kill any of our ducks lol
He can't do it, they look at you all confused and pleading like he says.

Yet Chickens and Turkeys he's fine with. Will have to see what he does about geese if we do them this xmas lol

Gonna need to get another incubator soon lol


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Mar 16, 2008)

All i can think of now is wild rabbit :mf_dribble:


so hungry :lol2:


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

Mischievous_Mark said:


> All i can think of now is wild rabbit :mf_dribble:
> 
> 
> so hungry :lol2:


 
I know, I need to get out Ferreting soon!


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

Amalthea said:


> You probably would... When you see sweet jars full of baby rats and hear somebody next to you say that they are going to bid on them to throw to their ferrets,* cuz it's funny watching a ferret rip apart a living rat*... I always end up coming back with something.


I am sorry, but this has to be one of the funniest things I think I have heard. Since when do ferrets "rip apart a living rat" ? They dispatch them first...then rip into them.  Live feeding is actually pretty popular with ferrets.


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

LoveForLizards said:


> I am sorry, but this has to be one of the funniest things I think I have heard. Since when do ferrets "rip apart a living rat" ? They dispatch them first...then rip into them.  Live feeding is actually pretty popular with ferrets.


not all the time they dont have known ferrets to eat the back end of a rabbit down a burrow and people to feed lives critters in the cage and the ferret to "play" with the animal before eating it and killing it

and they is no need for live feeding when they is a complete food, when I kept ferrets (working and showing) they would get fresh but it was alwasy dead, no one has an excuse to feed live to ferrets.


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

bosshogg said:


> not all the time they dont have known ferrets to eat the back end of a rabbit down a burrow and people to feed lives critters in the cage and the ferret to "play" with the animal before eating it and killing it
> 
> and they is no need for live feeding when they is a complete food, when I kept ferrets (working and showing) they would get fresh but it was alwasy dead, no one has an excuse to feed live to ferrets.


Trust me, ferrets dispatch the rats first. If they start at the head/neck then they will quickly be dispacthed, if they start at the back end they get bit and then kill it : victory: Some ferrets will only eat raw food if it is live.


----------



## Charlottie (Oct 4, 2008)

I have to say I think it is a horrible place!
Went there today and budgies were in diet coke boxes with hardly any room, some in even smaller boxes in which their tails feathers were flicked up due to lack of room.
A breeding pair of gerbils and of the offspring were brought in what looked like a takeaway box that you get rice in!!
Sweet boxes with mice in,, some kept poking their head out so they just put another box on top, as far as i could see there was no other holes in the tub, but not 100% sure.. and many more things..!! 
I would like to join the protest group to!!


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Charlottie said:


> I have to say I think it is a horrible place!
> Went there today and budgies were in diet coke boxes with hardly any room, some in even smaller boxes in which their tails feathers were flicked up due to lack of room.
> A breeding pair of gerbils and of the offspring were brought in what looked like a takeaway box that you get rice in!!
> Sweet boxes with mice in,, some kept poking their head out so they just put another box on top, as far as i could see there was no other holes in the tub, but not 100% sure.. and many more things..!!
> I would like to join the protest group to!!


 This is totally illegal to transport animals in this way and you should really call the RSPCA and report it. Take photos if you can. Get them to do some real work instead of hassling me!


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

I have called the RSPCA numerous times regarding the animals and how they are "cared for" at Clitheroe Auctions... I've not been in years, but obviously nothing's changed.


----------



## Mrs dirtydozen (Sep 5, 2008)

bosshogg said:


> not all the time they dont have known ferrets to eat the back end of a rabbit down a burrow and people to feed lives critters in the cage and the ferret to "play" with the animal before eating it and killing it
> 
> and they is no need for live feeding when they is a complete food, when I kept ferrets (working and showing) they would get fresh but it was alwasy dead, no one has an excuse to feed live to ferrets.


 
excellent very well said, n yes ferrets do rip appart live rats n mice specially if u have more than one they all grab a hold n pull therefore ripping it apart, not a nice way 2 go n must hurt like hell. 

there is no need to live feed, i buy frozen chicks for my ferrets, i get them becasue they do used them as a toy 1st before eating them but they are already dead but they can eat them rather than just buying them a toy that i have 2 throw away a few days later when its ripped up. i also feed complete food n they love eggs then crack them n eat the inside. 

n yes i have heard people there saying im gona get that n throw it in with my lizard 2 eat, the worst one was a guy wanting 2 buy a fully grown mouse for his leo to eat, it wouldnt even have fitted down its neck:bash:


----------



## Mrs dirtydozen (Sep 5, 2008)

Amalthea said:


> I have called the RSPCA numerous times regarding the animals and how they are "cared for" at Clitheroe Auctions... I've not been in years, but obviously nothing's changed.


appartly they are there now all the time, but i dont belive they are, i went last week n never saw any :bash:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Yep, me, Charlottie & Leo19 went tonight for a nosey. We weren't impressed. One member of staff picked up a young rabbit by the scruff of it's back! There was also a Syrian hamster in a plastic sweet jar. There was a Green-Cheeked Conure in a budgie cage, that the auctioneer called a 'parakeet'. The small birds housed in cardboard boxes with mesh fronts also had no perches.


----------



## Mrs dirtydozen (Sep 5, 2008)

Zoo-Man said:


> Yep, me, Charlottie & Leo19 went tonight for a nosey. We weren't impressed. One member of staff picked up a young rabbit by the scruff of it's back! There was also a Syrian hamster in a plastic sweet jar. There was a Green-Cheeked Conure in a budgie cage, that the auctioneer called a 'parakeet'. The small birds housed in cardboard boxes with mesh fronts also had no perches.


u should have said hun i would have come then, naugthy
boy :whip:

i probably would have bought the hammy tho :blush: how much did it go for?


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Mrs dirtydozen said:


> u should have said hun i would have come then, naugthy
> boy :whip:
> 
> i probably would have bought the hammy tho :blush: how much did it go for?


I never thought babe! Was going to say next time, but I doubt I will ever go again! There were some parrots there for sale who I felt very sorry for. An exhausted looking Grey, an Orange-Winged Amazon & a Red-Lored Amazon.


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

I always feel miserable after going, too...


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

There were also a group of Indian kids who were bidding on animals. Surely this can't be allowed! It is illegal to sell an animal to anyone under the age of 16 in a pet shop, so why should it be any different at this auction?


----------



## ferretman (May 11, 2008)

Isnt that just a myth though its policy not to sell to under 16 but in fairness a person under 16 can buy an animal its not attually law bat me if i'm worng of course lol


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

ferretman said:


> Isnt that just a myth though its policy not to sell to under 16 but in fairness a person under 16 can buy an animal its not attually law bat me if i'm worng of course lol


That is correct. : victory:


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

I'm off to Clithroe tomorrow night. Not best time to go as I have tonsilitus.
Hubby is coming with as he wants to get wood and mesh from the other auctions as he is planning on building a nice bird big aviary.
I'm getting hatching eggs (well, I hope. depends whats in.) and hatching eggs for a mate aswell as she is free renting incubator space.

Hubby will no doubt take a look at the finches. He has been wanting some more for a while now, hence him wanting to build a nice big flight. He has a thing for the noise Zebra Finches make.


If anyone knows of any recent poultry being stolen, please let me know so I can keep an eye out for them. I'll have my camera to take pictures aswell. So I can post what boxes the small animals are being sold in.


----------

